# How to disconnect my leisure battery



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi, I'm fitting a small inverter directly onto my leisure battery.

Do I need to disconnect my battery from electrobloc before doing this?

Also if I ever needed to jump my cab battery do I need to dissconnect anything?

Many thanks


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No as long as the inverter is turned off when connecting it, and no, I think. Using the leisure batteries to jump start the van will be a little rough on them, they are not designed to give cranking ampages. Get good heavy leads, you may melt light ones.

If I am wrong I will soon be told, Alan.


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Hi Asabrush,

Sorry I can’t give you a 100% answer on the electrobloc, but sure someone out there will be able to.

Two things to consider with the inverter installation, first make sure that you connect the –ve lead last when connecting the inverter, good practice and prevents accidental shorting when connection the +ve. Second I would use correctly sized cables and an inline fuse of suitable size in the +ve lead, a good practice and safety first, the fuse should blow when there are problems long before any other issues take over.

Jumping the chassis batteries from the house batteries is okay in the odd emergency situation, a deep cycle leisure battery is designed to have a discharge cycle steadily not rapidly like a chassis battery. Keep doing it and the leisure battery chucks the towel in. As for disconnecting things there are two schools of thought, one of Yes and one of No, I subscribe to the Yes school – why? Most things these days even hot water systems have 12volt electronic control boards in them and there is, albeit limited, a risk of a discharge spike when starting the engine which may damage something or other, most Yanks have a button that connects both sets of batteries together for emergency engine starting, but the relays that control this activity are designed to manage the situation and there is a very large leisure battery capacity that spreads the discharge load across multiple batteries.

I hope this helps


----------

